# Limassol Business Club



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi, i am thinking of starting up the Limassol Business Club. This will be an informal club, where business owners can meet once a week, or month, and discuss proposals to help promote each other's businesses. 
We can all refer clients to each other's business etc to the mutual benefit of all parties. The meetings can be over a drink or dinner, and will be on, a can make it or can't make it, rule, nice and simple and not too many rules.
If anybody is interested, please get in touch.
I hope i have not broken any rules here, and if i have, i apologise in advance.


----------



## zany (Sep 19, 2009)

Toxan said:


> Hi, i am thinking of starting up the Limassol Business Club. This will be an informal club, where business owners can meet once a week, or month, and discuss proposals to help promote each other's businesses.
> We can all refer clients to each other's business etc to the mutual benefit of all parties. The meetings can be over a drink or dinner, and will be on, a can make it or can't make it, rule, nice and simple and not too many rules.
> If anybody is interested, please get in touch.
> I hope i have not broken any rules here, and if i have, i apologise in advance.


I might be interested in this, let me know the details


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi Zany, well as you can see, the take up has been very slow, so we just have to play it by ear. It is just an informal gathering at first to see how it pans out, and if we could refer business to each other, or help each other out, then we move on from there. 
We are usually in Cyprus, Limassol for 2 periods of 3 months in the year, but business has really taken off, so have to be in Cyprus longer. Just have to tie up loose ends here first.
We hope to be in Limassol around 09 April, and for around 3 months, but hopefully longer.
Let's keep in touch and plan.


----------



## Joanne Miller (Mar 9, 2011)

Toxan said:


> Hi, i am thinking of starting up the Limassol Business Club. This will be an informal club, where business owners can meet once a week, or month, and discuss proposals to help promote each other's businesses.
> We can all refer clients to each other's business etc to the mutual benefit of all parties. The meetings can be over a drink or dinner, and will be on, a can make it or can't make it, rule, nice and simple and not too many rules.
> If anybody is interested, please get in touch.
> I hope i have not broken any rules here, and if i have, i apologise in advance.


Hi there
I have just joined a new company in Limassol and would love to meet some other business people so let me know where and when
Thanks Joanne


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Joanne Miller said:


> Hi there
> I have just joined a new company in Limassol and would love to meet some other business people so let me know where and when
> Thanks Joanne


Hi Joanne
Welcome to the Forum


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice to see some more people interested, will keep people posted.


----------

